# Can socionics type change through time?



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

I'm questionating this for a quantity of time. While in MBTI is not completely possible since it assigns procceses of cognition, I think that, somehow, in Socionics there could be some ways to swift your type since socionics is not about a base of the cognition but a social role and analysis for behaviors and ways to interpret.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Personally I don't think so, and I think you are wrong about socionics. Socionics is also about psychic makeup. It's definitely not about a social role and behaviors to interpret but it's about how you process information. Two very different things.


----------

